# Clunking noise from underneath car



## Gymrat (Jul 21, 2019)

Since buying the car this noise has been constant. I took this yesterday after I parked up with engine still running. It's as though the gears or something continues dancing about even though I'm stopped. I've done numerous clutch learns and the gearbox software is up to date 
The car is my2011, is it normal or worrying??


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Try knocking it into Neutral when stationary. Quite often quietens the box down, especially when cold.


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

Could it possibly be your bellhousing causing the knocking sound? Is it coming from the front or the rear of the car?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Slimshady201 said:


> Could it possibly be your bellhousing causing the knocking sound? Is it coming from the front or the rear of the car?



As above but its hard to tell.
Have you ever had the bell housing replaced?


----------



## Gymrat (Jul 21, 2019)

TREG said:


> As above but its hard to tell.
> Have you ever had the bell housing replaced?


Yes mate, Litchfield replaced it. It's coming from mid section I think 
Almost like when you do clutch re learn, same clanking noises


----------



## Gymrat (Jul 21, 2019)

JohnFK said:


> Try knocking it into Neutral when stationary. Quite often quietens the box down, especially when cold.


Will try that next week, cars away to Litchfields today, arrives with then on Thursday, wanted to gauge reaction on here before I phone them to check it out


----------



## Gymrat (Jul 21, 2019)

Slimshady201 said:


> Could it possibly be your bellhousing causing the knocking sound? Is it coming from the front or the rear of the car?


Bell housing replaced mate and seems middleish, very similar to clutch learns noises and feel


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

Nothing much in the middle under the car? Do you have a 102mm exhaust which maybe vibrating and touching the heat shield? Is it rpm related or more or less constant?


----------



## Gymrat (Jul 21, 2019)

Yeah I've the 102mm its def trans or something. It's when I let the car idle, or park up this noise starts . Noise is louder at the rear


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

ok i`ve listened to the video clip quite a few times and the knocking is very clear,sort of doesn`t sound like it`s coming from inside the trans not muffled in any way? I also have a 2011 but i`ve never heard anything like this not even during a clutch relearn. Hope you get it sorted out and let us know what the problem was


----------



## Gymrat (Jul 21, 2019)

Will do


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Loose bolt(s) on the u-joint bit on the main (carbon) propshaft? I've read a post somewhere (possibly GTRLife) where someone thought it wasn't the bellhousing rattle - but others thought it could be - and when checked by garage it was a problem with the propshaft bolts/u-joint bit.


----------



## Gymrat (Jul 21, 2019)

Oh, I'm at a loss but I've put it on a transporter today from belfast to go to Litchfields for live mapping and sensors so I'll pass your suggestion to them to have a look.. cheers mate 
I'll have a search on life see if I can find anything


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi again i`m pretty sure that the video highlights the problem that you`re experiencing on your car


----------



## Gymrat (Jul 21, 2019)

Slimshady201 said:


> Hi again i`m pretty sure that the video highlights the problem that you`re experiencing on your car


Mmmmm I emailed Iain Litchfield the video yesterday as my car is due in with them tomorrow but he hasn't replied. It's their uprated bellhousing so I'll call them late to check it out


----------



## SIN-7 (Mar 28, 2021)

Gymrat said:


> Mmmmm I emailed Iain Litchfield the video yesterday as my car is due in with them tomorrow but he hasn't replied. It's their uprated bellhousing so I'll call them late to check it out


Did you ever figure out what this was? My 2017 sounds the same and I have put in an upgraded bellhousing thinking that would fix it, but it's still there.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I've noticed with 102mm exhausts if they are not exactly spot on re. placement they can make this noise. It was only after the exhaust being refitted after MOT that it disappeared and it turned out to be the exhaust fitment. There is also a bracket that sits near the downpipes, inbetween them. Think the engine undertray fastens to it. That can rattle/vibrate if not properly fitted and it then resonates.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Put it on ramp and drop the prop


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Have you checked the propshaft bearing?


----------



## Glen London England (8 mo ago)

Gymrat said:


> Since buying the car this noise has been constant. I took this yesterday after I parked up with engine still running. It's as though the gears or something continues dancing about even though I'm stopped. I've done numerous clutch learns and the gearbox software is up to date
> The car is my2011, is it normal or worrying??


I know your post is quite old on this subject. But what was the issue with the noise from the gearbox. as mine is exactly the same kind regards glen


----------

